# Global Health Insurance



## leyte6519 (May 4, 2008)

Does any of you all Expatriates have any Health Insurance in Egypt? Do you have any special health insurance that can recommend while living in Egypt?


----------



## charleen (Apr 26, 2009)

leyte6519 said:


> Does any of you all Expatriates have any Health Insurance in Egypt? Do you have any special health insurance that can recommend while living in Egypt?


sorry i get ALico through my husband's work. If you have it in your home country I think if you tell them you are traveling they can extend it for a little while, otherwise you would need to talk to companies here. There is Alico, Prime Health, ummm not sure who else. I only use mine for major problems or pregnancies. Otherwise meds and regular doctors are cheap enough here. Dental is ok I guess but I have never heard of any company paying for it. We do have vision though.


----------

